# Ugliest Walleye I have ever seen!



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I caught this on Devils Lake Monday afternoon. It was just a shade over 14" and looked healthy with good color. Kinda freaky though!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i did'nt know Nancy Pelosi was a walleye :beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I caught one one on lake winnie that looked like that 3 or 4 years ago. It still tasted good.


----------

